
HTML Imports: #include for the web - cleverjake
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/webcomponents/imports/
======
Rangi42
> An import link doesn't mean "#include the content here". It means "parser,
> go off an fetch this document so I can use it later".

This is an important point. "#include for the web" would just be a client-side
version of Server Side Includes. This is actually letting you link to snippets
of HTML the same way you do with images, scripts, stylesheets, and so on --
meaning they can also be manipulated with Javascript.

